# DIY Co2 Cigarette Filter diffuser - video.



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey fellas, here a quick look at how much diffusion you can get out of a Cigarette filter (non-charcoal).

Youtube Link vid1.

Youtube Link vid2 low water movement.

By having the tubing in-between the two "clumps" of the suction cup, the end of the tubing will be compressed which keeps the filter inside. It also works without the suction cup but I find I get a better mist with it.

I have tried this with the shitty DICI regulator and my Aquatic Life regulator, both with high PSI (DICI psi went up and down tho). If you have higher output pressure, I find that the old chop stick trick works betters. My Aquatic Life regulator is stable at 35 psi and doesn't change, I find that a lower output and lower water movement, you can get a very fine mist.

Cig will take a week or more to get a bit of algae, it will last a good while. This method will work best for nano tanks, a higher BPS will create bigger bubbles. If you run 1 - 3 bps, this will method is a quick way to test out your Co2 without a diffuser.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Very cool! This wouldn't work on diy CO2 though right? Looks like you need a lot of pressure to get bubbles so fine.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Kan said:


> Very cool! This wouldn't work on diy CO2 though right? Looks like you need a lot of pressure to get bubbles so fine.


no it works fine for diy, i been using this for the pass 3 years


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool, I would like to give it a try. What's the cheapest way of getting these filters? How long do each last in general? I would hate to buy a pack of cigarette just for this, and I would have a lot of explaining to do when my gf find pack of cigarette lying around lol. I guess it wouldn't be a good idea to wash and use the filter after your friend smokes one?


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Found some cigarette filters for rolling your own cigarette on ebay

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-SANDA-100PCS-1-4-Cigarette-Roller-HandRoll-White-sponge-fiber-Filters-/290673462985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad7d0ec9#ht_688wt_882

Any one know if these will work? or cheaper way to get some locally? I don't really need 100 but that was the cheapest I could find.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Ask a friend that smokes (seems few and far between these days!) 

Back in the $3.50 a pack day, sometimes convenience stores would sell one or two cigarettes at a time. I don't know the legality, or if this still happens, but you could always ask!


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

I asked my co-worked who smokes for one today. I feel really bad getting one just for the filter considering cigarette are so expensive these days . 

It's kinda tricky to insert the filter right so that you have tinny bubble. Inserting too tight seems to just produce large bubble. Not too tight and not too loose seem to work the best . Though the bubbles are still not tinny enough to dissolve before hitting the surface, that might just be because of DYI Co2 not having enough pressure. It's still one of the best diffusing method I've tried so far.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, a little trick is to get those suction cups that have an insert and a hole, dual purpose ones.

You slip the tubing (1/8 ID works well) into the suction cup so the ends are a bit tight. Might want to add the filter first before doing this.

Not sure about DIY Co2, some people use 2litre bottles and have great pressure, I guess it depends on your mixture.


A single cig can yield enough for two tube ends. I'm sure they sell filter and papers at gas stations. Would be funny if you told them it was for a fish tank, lol.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Might be an old post, but still proving useful thanks 

I just revived my hagen co2 in the 25g. The bubbles that came out were always too large. Cut off half my cigarette filter, formed a piece to fit in that little plastic insert at the end of the airline. It's a great idea the bubbles should be smaller allowing more co2 absorption into the water. Made my mix, time to test. There's now a cigarette minus half it's filter calling me..


----------

